# Bench Press how often?



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

How often do you bench?

Is it better to bench more often for strength?

Like for example the squat is recommended for 3 times per week, is this too much for Bench press?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imperium (Apr 23, 2016)

Once a week for me, even on gear. I dont see the need to squat 3x times a week tbh.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I stick to a bro split but have done few different routines recently , ppl put 15kg on my bench within three weeks from just benching twice a week but it's hard to say it was just frequency cause volume dropped aswel


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It will depend on lots of factors... way too many for anyone to give a 'one size fits all' answer.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I train chest, shoulders, back, legs, once a week I do biceps with back then triceps with chest then do them again on a day on their own. If you hit your chest hard enough you shouldnt have to train it twice imo


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

If you wanted to get good at something, would you do it just once a week?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Starz said:


> If you wanted to get good at something, would you do it just once a week?


 does that mean we should do it every day then? 

My optimal point is every 5 days or twice a week (max) if assisted


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Many ways to skin a cat

Wendler 531 has you benching once per week on the original template and it has built many a big bench

The bulgarian method has you benching 5 days back to back and it has built many a big bench

Imo the majority of people should be benching at least twice per week or once per week and in the same week on a separate session doing a very close assistance move (close grip bench, dumbbell bench, incline, decline ect)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Depends if your programming it correctly or not, some of the best bench pressers in the world bench every day just for singles..... If you want a big bench, you need to bench more tends to be the general rule.....


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

The squat example, has definitely worked for strength, but far larger muscles involved, using Rippetoe routine, thinking bench 3 times a week would be massive overkill? Eating like a horse, ON cycle too but I think 3 times a week is insufficient rest for the bench press muscle group.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

"When comparing studies that investigated training muscle groups between 1 to 3 days per week on a volume-equated basis, the current body of evidence indicates that frequencies of training twice a week promote superior hypertrophic outcomes to once a week. It can therefore be inferred that the major muscle groups should be trained at least twice a week to maximize muscle growth; whether training a muscle group three times per week is superior to a twice-per-week protocol remains to be determined."

Working a movement multiple times per week not only has the benefit of keeping protein synthesis elevated but also the increase of motor unit recruitment and neural pathways that are made from frequent practice

(No idea what happened to the font and size)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> The squat example, has definitely worked for strength, but far larger muscles involved, using Rippetoe routine, thinking bench 3 times a week would be massive overkill? Eating like a horse, ON cycle too but I think 3 times a week is insufficient rest for the bench press muscle group.


 That's where programming comes into it..... You can't just bench 5X5 forever. It's mostly just hypertrophy training anyway...... Look into proper PLing routines.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Many ways to skin a cat
> 
> Wendler 531 has you benching once per week on the original template and it has built many a big bench
> 
> ...


 Problem is many people associate bench with the no. 1 chest exercise. Personally I think bench is far too overrated. I rate it as one of the lesser ones for chest. I get just as much out of flies, cable cross when looking at chest only. By overrated I mean that it gets too much attention from guys. Its the first piece of gym equipment that is occupied quickly. You don't see people wanting to see a world lat pull or calf raise lifting competition.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can bench 3 times a week without gear and eating like a horse and make progress. You just have to be sensible with the volume and percentages.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Problem is many people associate bench with the no. 1 chest exercise. Personally I think bench is far too overrated. I rate it as one of the lesser ones for chest. I get just as much out of flies, cable cross when looking at chest only. By overrated I mean that it gets too much attention from guys. Its the first piece of gym equipment that is occupied quickly. You don't see people wanting to see a world lat pull or calf raise lifting competition.


 Free weight movements are superior in every way

You will build a far bigger chest benching than you will doing cable cross overs


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> Problem is many people associate bench with the no. 1 chest exercise. Personally I think bench is far too overrated. I rate it as one of the lesser ones for chest. I get just as much out of flies, cable cross when looking at chest only. By overrated I mean that it gets too much attention from guys. Its the first piece of gym equipment that is occupied quickly. You don't see people wanting to see a world lat pull or calf raise lifting competition.


 My shoulders get a better pump from bench than my chest lol


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Overkill. Dont see any need to bench press of squat more that once a week. I wouldnt train the muscle group twice.



swole troll said:


> "When comparing studies that investigated training muscle groups between 1 to 3 days per week on a volume-equated basis, the current body of evidence indicates that frequencies of training twice a week promote superior hypertrophic outcomes to once a week. It can therefore be inferred that the major muscle groups should be trained at least twice a week to maximize muscle growth; whether training a muscle group three times per week is superior to a twice-per-week protocol remains to be determined."
> 
> Working a movement multiple times per week not only has the benefit of keeping protein synthesis elevated but also the motor unit recruitment and neural pathways that are made from frequent practice


 Source? I can see this being true only for untrainned people.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

weaver said:


> Overkill. Dont see any need to bench press of squat more that once a week. I wouldnt train the muscle group twice.
> 
> Source? I can see this being true only for untrainned people.


 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27102172/


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> some of the best bench pressers in the world bench every day just for singles.....


 I could not manage that, for me, I need to build up to my 1RM so basically by the time ive worked up to that weight ive done a workout as such, ie- adding 10 to 20kg each time until you hit your SINGLE, otherwise my tendons get sore as f**k.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

weaver said:


> Overkill. Dont see any need to bench press of squat more that once a week. I wouldnt train the muscle group twice.
> 
> Source? I can see this being true only for untrainned people.


 Common knowledge as far as I'm concerned.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> I could not manage that, for me, I need to build up to my 1RM so basically by the time ive worked up to that weight ive done a workout as such, ie- adding 10 to 20kg each time until you hit your SINGLE, otherwise my tendons get sore as f**k.


 Just an example mate, not a suggestion.

They wont bench to a max either, keeping it around 90%


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27102172/


 But can you infer that research is still relevant to the BB type guy who works a lot of higher intensity, adding drop sets supersets, split routines etc, as opposed to your average punter, doing a bit of weights and going home.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> But can you infer that research is still relevant to the BB type guy who works a lot of higher intensity, adding drop sets supersets, split routines etc, as opposed to your average punter, doing a bit of weights and going home.


 All that s**t is unnecessary. I'm on my phone ATM but can link you a few studies to counter that argument.

Edit: BB is not high intensity either...........


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> But can you infer that research is still relevant to the BB type guy who works a lot of higher intensity, adding drop sets supersets, split routines etc, as opposed to your average punter, doing a bit of weights and going home.


 The science is there

Provide data that excessive volume and infrequent training is superior and ill give it a read through

Bodybuilding.com articles don't count


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

karbonk said:


> I could not manage that, for me, I need to build up to my 1RM so basically by the time ive worked up to that weight ive done a workout as such, ie- adding 10 to 20kg each time until you hit your SINGLE, otherwise my tendons get sore as f**k.


 A single doesn't have to be a 1RM. I'll do days where I do singles from 80%. My last bench workout I did paused doubles from 60% adding 5kg a set up to 90%.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

karbonk said:


> How often do you bench?
> 
> Is it better to bench more often for strength?
> 
> ...


 none.

there are much better movements for bodybuilding purposes IMO (in regards to chest development)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> All that s**t is unnecessary.* I'm on my phone ATM* but can link you a few studies to counter that argument*. *
> 
> Edit: BB is not high intensity either...........


 This exactly my dilemma haha

I'll see what I can dig up tonight if this threads still live


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> This exactly my dilemma haha
> 
> I'll see what I can dig up tonight if this threads still live


 I have it to the point where I have them bookmarked. I have it covered......


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> All that s**t is unnecessary. I'm on my phone ATM but can link you a few studies to counter that argument.





swole troll said:


> The science is there
> 
> Provide data that excessive volume and infrequent training is superior and ill give it a read through
> 
> Bodybuilding.com artices don't count


 well I'd suggest that everyone just tries different ways (over months) and see what works for them. I did 3 times a week for years and when I change to 4 days splits I ramped up because the intensity was higher. I remember people talking about all body routines 3 times a week and that was without a doubt the worse training routine for me in my history. Of course there are other moving parts in that such as changes in diet, being more clued up and training etc.

Many men have got big doing very different things. If one way was right, everyone would be doing it

I am a fan of the science publications but at the end of the day the proof is in the pudding as it were. Maybe sure, more frequent is better but for me there is more to it than that. Extra 10% in size / strength is irrelevant , a training routine which I like doing is more important.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> none.
> 
> there are much better movements for bodybuilding purposes IMO (in regards to chest development)


 I would agree with this.



JohhnyC said:


> well I'd suggest that everyone just tries different ways (over months) and see what works for them. I did 3 times a week for years and when I change to 4 days splits I ramped up because the intensity was higher. I remember people talking about all body routines 3 times a week and that was without a doubt the worse training routine for me in my history. Of course there are other moving parts in that such as changes in diet, being more clued up and training etc.
> 
> Many men have got big doing very different things. If one way was right, everyone would be doing it
> 
> I am a fan of the science publications but at the end of the day the proof is in the pudding as it were. Maybe sure, more frequent is better but for me there is more to it than that. Extra 10% in size / strength is irrelevant , a training routine which I like doing is more important.


 That's not high intensity, it's high volume.........


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

swole troll said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27102172/


 As I expected. Read the full paper. Most of people in this studies were untrained and the training volume was really limited, hence fast recovery.

Btw its common practice in accademia to write in the abstract those things that will attract more attention to your paper. Here's the "disclamer" that doesnt appear on the website, but its written at the end:

" The limited body of evidence does not support a hypertrophic benefit for manipulating training session frequency when groups are matched for weekly training volume with an equivalent frequency of training per muscle group. Given the possibility of overtraining when employing consistently high training frequencies, there may be benefit to periodizing training frequency and including regular periods of deloading over the course of a training cycle. This hypothesis warrants further study. "


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mingster said:


> A single doesn't have to be a 1RM. I'll do days where I do singles from 80%. My last bench workout I did paused doubles from 60% adding 5kg a set up to 90%.


 might give it a shot, mix things up a bit. 5x5 getting boring now.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> none.
> 
> there are much better movements for bodybuilding purposes IMO (in regards to chest development)


 Yes but I aim to increase my Bench Strength and Bench 1rm. Not interested in BB.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RoidsR-us said:


> My brother 82kg fat sent me a video of him doing 120kg lat pull downs for reps. Says it's his warm up. Funniest thing I ever seen the weights are tossing him about like a rag doll


 post it up.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

karbonk said:


> might give it a shot, mix things up a bit. 5x5 getting boring now.


 Come up with a plan. You can't just go adding weight to the bar and cycling your lifts indefinitely. As long as the general trend is progressive, the journey you can take can be as varied or as uniform as you like.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

weaver said:


> As I expected. Read the full paper. Most of people in this studies were untrained and the training volume was really limited, hence fast recovery.
> 
> Btw its common practice in accademia to write in the abstract those things that will attract more attention to your paper. Here's the "disclamer" that doesnt appear on the website, but its written at the end:
> 
> " The limited body of evidence does not support a hypertrophic benefit for manipulating training session frequency when groups are matched for weekly training volume with an equivalent frequency of training per muscle group. Given the possibility of overtraining when employing consistently high training frequencies, there may be benefit to periodizing training frequency and including regular periods of deloading over the course of a training cycle. This hypothesis warrants further study. "


 I'll try to respond a bit better when I can get to a computer tonight

There is no possible way that frequently practicing a movement as complex as the free weight barbell movements isn't going to result in more weight being lifted thus more muscle being stimulated and subsequently repaired (protein synthesis) over training them once per week leaving loads of dormant days where no muscle protein synthesis is taking place and you are getting 50 - 75 % less bar practice ingraining neural pathways and motor unit recruitment, not to mention working on form which no one ever perfects

Do you believe there is an endless amount of stimulus a muscle can respond to?

Why has once per week become the arbitrary amount of times per week to perform a lift? As it's not based on muscle protein synthesis


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

1 bench once a week and next chest day i do machine


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

As others have already said, if you are looking to build a bigger bench-bench more frequently....if you're interested in hypertrophy maybe different rules (and different exercises) can be included.....

While not overly technical, to get the most out of your bench (hell any lift) you will have to learn to perform it efficiently....ie to engage the lats,breathe into your belly and drive with the legs....this takes time.... do you think you will learn all this quicker doing it once a week or three times a week....

Oh and whatever you end up doing, make sure to include the same (or more) work for your upper back....chins,rows etc.... as well as plenty of shoulder mobility work... good luck man


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

At the moment benching 3 times a week.

Mondays - 3-4 sec pause bench (3-4 sets of 4-6 reps). I also do close-grip bench on this day (3-4 sets of 4-6 reps).

Wednesday - Trying Incline bench to see if it helps my comp bench or not (3-4 sets of 6-8 reps).

Friday - Comp bench (3-4 sets of 1-3 reps).


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> I'll try to respond a bit better when I can get to a computer tonight
> 
> There is no possible way that frequently practicing a movement as complex as the free weight barbell movements isn't going to result in more weight being lifted thus more muscle being stimulated and subsequently repaired (protein synthesis) over training them once per week leaving loads of dormant days where no muscle protein synthesis is taking place and you are getting 50 - 75 % less bar practice ingraining neural pathways and motor unit recruitment, not to mention working on form which no one ever perfects
> 
> ...


 Because people tend to link the idea of muscular fatigue too much with the idea of growth, they want to 'feel the burn'........ this is my opinion anyway, it makes them feel like they are doing more. It is also what they see on BB sites for the most part, this means it must be true.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Because people tend to link the idea of muscular fatigue too much with the idea of growth, they want to 'feel the burn'........ this is my opinion anyway, it makes them feel like they are doing more. It is also what they see on BB sites for the most part, this means it must be true.


 Yes they tend to fall back on the argument "well I do so much volume it takes me a week to recover"

With that rational why not do 4x the volume and just do it once per month

Where do you stop if the rules of muscle protein synthesis are out the window

Maybe I'll start training chest for 52 hours at a time then taking the rest of the year off


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Yes they tend to fall back on the argument "well I do so much volume it takes me a week to recover"
> 
> With that rational why not do 4x the volume and just do it once per month
> 
> ...


 That had me in stitches......

It is sad, but the truth is people just don't have a clue for the most part...... simple concepts such as mechanical loading and progressive overload have no meaning to them. Only words such as 'burn' or 'pump' are worthy of any mention the majority of the time....... it's also a s**t load easier to do a one and a half hour workout, doing 50 sets of f**k all and still making gains due to drugs than actually applying some form of intelligence and putting more effort into your training.

If I was to do a leg day for instance:

20 rep squats

RDL X 2 sets

Calves X 3 sets

f**k off.

It really is that easy to gain mass, but people make it so difficult. You could do that twice a week easily, or at least up your frequency to Legs/Push/Off/Pull/Off/Legs/repeat at least, its an extra 18 or so training sessions already, and 18 more sessions you will grow as a result.......


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I bench twice a week, Sunday and Wednesday. I rarely ever do flat bench and only occasionally use a long bar, mostly inclined with dumbells for flies and press. I feel it better and can get a better squeeze, and my right side doesn't try to help the left like it does on a long bar.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I bench twice a week, Sunday and Wednesday. I rarely ever do flat bench and only *occasionally use a long bar*, mostly inclined with dumbells for flies and press. I feel it better and can get a better squeeze, and my right side doesn't try to help the left like it does on a long bar.


 As opposed to the shorter bars they have at the gym? Or am I missing something?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> none.
> 
> there are much better movements for bodybuilding purposes IMO (in regards to chest development)


 What would be the best in your opinion? I never do flat bb bench only cos I train alone and don't fancy an Olympic necklace.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I do three times in a week. Not always with barbell though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

weaver said:


> As I expected. Read the full paper. Most of people in this studies were untrained and the training volume was really limited, hence fast recovery.
> 
> Btw its common practice in accademia to write in the abstract those things that will attract more attention to your paper. Here's the "disclamer" that doesnt appear on the website, but its written at the end:
> 
> " The limited body of evidence does not support a hypertrophic benefit for manipulating training session frequency when groups are matched for weekly training volume with an equivalent frequency of training per muscle group. Given the possibility of overtraining when employing consistently high training frequencies, there may be benefit to periodizing training frequency and including regular periods of deloading over the course of a training cycle. This hypothesis warrants further study. "


 https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Brad_Schoenfeld/publication/275663348_Influence_of_Resistance_Training_Frequency_on_Muscular_Adaptations_in_Well-Trained_Men/links/554608430cf234bdb21d88f1.pdf/download?version=vs

Might clear things up a bit, but this study was only where hypertrophy was concerned, which is not really the initial topic of the thread to begin with, either way, benching more is a proven way of also increasing your strength.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> As opposed to the shorter bars they have at the gym? Or am I missing something?


 Dumbells rather than the six foot olympic bar which rarely gets used for bench press. Although I do have a 5 foot olympic bar also


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> My older brother getting ready for world record lat pull down lol
> 
> View attachment 125602


 Lol it's only a plate loaded lat pulldown, I thought you were on about the cable type. 120kg plate loaded pull down isn't much at all.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Atleast twice a week once a week just isn't enough for some people. Twice a week is the sweet spot for me. Once a week and my strength disappears. I train every body part twice a week


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

But back on topic, twice a week is about right for me, 3 times too much, not enough recovery time and once a week not enough when I can manage twice a week.

But having said that I think it was Scot Mendelson who lifts stupid amounts said once a week is best.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> As opposed to the shorter bars they have at the gym? Or am I missing something?


 He means a barbell, it's like a dumbell but longer.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> But back on topic, twice a week is about right for me, 3 times too much, not enough recovery time and once a week not enough when I can manage twice a week.
> 
> But having said that I think it was *Scot Mendelson* who lifts stupid amounts said once a week is best.


 There will be the occasional genetic outlier, I would not think that these methods need apply to the 99% though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

armor king said:


> Atleast twice a week once a week just isn't enough for some people. Twice a week is the sweet spot for me. Once a week and my strength disappears. I train every body part twice a week


 You moved to Wythenshawe and found a decent gym yet mate?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> You moved to Wythenshawe and found a decent gym yet mate?


 Nope. 

You done any Epic Squats?

Edit: thought you were quoting me for some reason......... lol


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> You moved to Wythenshawe and found a decent gym yet mate?


 No not yet that's close by. I'm still training in a gym though just need a better one for weights


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Scot Mendelson ( benched 324kgs ) talking about working out and recooperation etc. starting at 3:50 in:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Nope.
> 
> You done any Epic Squats?
> 
> Edit: thought you were quoting me for some reason......... lol


 Why would you be moving to Wythenshawe? Lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Why would you be moving to Wythenshawe? Lol.


 No fu**ing clue, I'm on Tramadol for my back ATM, nothing makes much sense. 



monkeybiker said:


> He means a barbell, it's like a dumbell but longer.


 Ahhhh I get you. 

Have you seen this thread yet?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267576-smashed-chest/?do=embed


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Have you seen this thread yet?


 Yep


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Just as a caveat to this thread as don't feel the need to start a new one.

When ever I bench I ALWAYS end up hitting failure in my tri's before I do my chest first and it's really starting to get on my tits.

What would you lot recommend for building strength in the triceps to assist with a better bench? My inclination would be things like dips, close grip press up and any other body weight move that involves a lot of tricep work as opposed to isolation moves like tricep pull downs and kick backs etc.

Advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

RoidsR-us said:


> My brother 82kg fat sent me a video of him doing 120kg lat pull downs for reps. Says it's his warm up. Funniest thing I ever seen the weights are tossing him about like a rag doll


 You think it's funny, when people do sh1t like that with weights and their ego takes over, it's hilarious! when someone gives it their all on the heavy bag or something and claims ''Just a quick mess about'' just a quick mess about, when their red in the face exhausted, puffing away, from giving it max effort. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Just as a caveat to this thread as don't feel the need to start a new one.
> 
> When ever I bench I ALWAYS end up hitting failure in my tri's before I do my chest first and it's really starting to get on my tits.
> 
> ...


 Dips, close grip bench, pick one......... do it twice a week. 

Floor presses and board presses are great also.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

swole troll said:


> The science is there
> 
> Provide data that excessive volume and infrequent training is superior and ill give it a read through
> 
> Bodybuilding.com articles don't count


 So if I was to train all muscle groups 3 times a week would this be better than doing my current 4 day split of 1 muscle group per day ?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Dips, close grip bench, pick one......... do it twice a week. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]
> 
> Floor presses and board presses are great also.


 Floor presses as in bench press off the floor pal??

board presses I'm lost with completely though??!!??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Floor presses as in bench press off the floor pal??
> 
> board presses I'm lost with completely though??!!??


 Look them up online, these are more advanced assistance exercises though. How much do you bench?

And yes, bench pressing on the floor, paused.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Look them up online, these are more advanced assistance exercises though. How much do you bench?
> 
> And yes, bench pressing on the floor, paused.


 Well it depends mate. Dumbbells I was using 22.5kg earlier 4 sets of 10 reps working sets (hit failure at rep 8 on my last set after doing ten press ups and a set of ten reps with 15kg)

flat bench I can rep at 70kg

do decline or incline bench sets help with my problem either??

ps. Don't laugh!!

thanks for your help btw.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Well it depends mate. Dumbbells I was using 22.5kg earlier 4 sets of 10 reps working sets (hit failure at rep 8 on my last set after doing ten press ups and a set of ten reps with 15kg)
> 
> flat bench I can rep at 70kg
> 
> ...


 Incline benching will help your Overhead more than your flat bench. Decline benching is a redundant exercise as long as you can perform dips properly. A wider grip on dips will target your chest more and a closer grip will target your triceps more.

So either close grip bench pressing or close grip dips as an accessory movement mate. Don't worry about anything else for now...........

PM me if you want to talk about training, hijacking the thread......


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> Well it depends mate. Dumbbells I was using 22.5kg earlier 4 sets of 10 reps working sets (hit failure at rep 8 on my last set after doing ten press ups and a set of ten reps with 15kg)
> 
> flat bench I can rep at 70kg
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> What sort of exercises would you recommend for looking good in superdry underwear pal?


 I make them look good pal - must be the big lifts I do unlike some peoples girly weights...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Just as a caveat to this thread as don't feel the need to start a new one.
> 
> When ever I bench I ALWAYS end up hitting failure in my tri's before I do my chest first and it's really starting to get on my tits.
> 
> ...


 im willing to wager its a form issue and that your triceps arnt a weak link youre just placing too much emphasis on them

the bench press is virtually all pecs when blasting the bar off the chest, the triceps are only heavily recruited during lockout

obviously they contribute the entire way through but 9 times out of 10 when someones "triceps are failing them" its a form issue rather than a weak point that needs addressing


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> So if I was to train all muscle groups 3 times a week would this be better than doing my current 4 day split of 1 muscle group per day ?


 the data would suggest this yes

and before everyone jumps down my throat many a good physique has been built on a body part split

i'm not saying they dont work im just saying in terms of work in results out its is an inferior way to accrue mass and strength, the difference isnt going to be massive but still considerable

what it all comes down to is what you enjoy and will adhere to (provided the fundamentals are in place)

you could be running the on paper best possible program for your current state of development but if youre going to the gym 3 times per week and you hate full body or it really doesnt satisfy your lust for volume then youre not going to give it your all and as a result progression will suffer

whereas if you absolutely love a bro split and you get out of bed every morning with excitement to hit the gym and do ridiculous amounts of asinine volume and you adhere to it week after week, month after month, year after year then go for it but just accept that a large portion of your time in the gym is spent doing doing fluff and pump that has no real benefit aside from mental masturbation

muscles shorten and lengthen. there is no need for 7 different chest exercises, youve either stimulated the pecs or you havnt, doing flies from 4 different angles and 3 different types of press isnt going to do any more for you than doing a sufficient amount of benching to achieve the same stimulus

to put it simply, find a program that you will adhere to for a long time, make sure the total tonnage is going up over time (progression), eat enough food to gain weight, get enough sleep and you will grow


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

lastly, we're all in agreeance regardless of bro split or full body that muscle protein synthesis is the adaptation of a muscle as a response to stress (the muscle grows bigger as a defence mechanism to avoid damage from future loading)

*
Abstract
*

It has been shown that muscle protein synthetic rate (MPS) is elevated in humans by 50% at 4 hrs following a bout of heavy resistance training, and by 109% at 24 hrs following training. This study further examined the time course for elevated muscle protein synthesis by examining its rate at 36 hrs following a training session. Six healthy young men performed 12 sets of 6- to 12-RM elbow flexion exercises with one arm while the opposite arm served as a control. MPS was calculated from the in vivo rate of incorporation of L-[1,2-13C2] leucine into biceps brachii of both arms using the primed constant infusion technique over 11 hrs. At an average time of 36 hrs postexercise, MPS in the exercised arm had returned to within 14% of the control arm value, the difference being nonsignificant. *It is concluded that following a bout of heavy resistance training, MPS increases rapidly, is more than double at 24 hrs, and thereafter declines rapidly so that at 36 hrs it has almost returned to baseline.*

so if youre fully recovered after 36 hours why are you waiting to further stimulate the muscle? you are leaving potential growing time on the table

further more if you took two twin brothers with exactly the same genetics and one of them squats once per week and follows up with a load of fluff and pump whilst the other follows a 5x5 program squatting 3 times per week and they both add 2.5kg to their squat each session who is going to be squatting more weight by the end of the year? the bro split twin will have added 130kg to his squat by the end of the year, 3x per week twin will have added 360kg

obviously their progression wont be that linear but you see my point, one has x3 times the opportunity to increase the weight, practice the movement, ingrain the techinque and neural recruitment whilst the other just once per week


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

sen said:


> What would be the best in your opinion? I never do flat bb bench only cos I train alone and don't fancy an Olympic necklace.


 Sen surprised you don't have a rack mate, safety bars saved me twice in recent months. Thank God, best bit of kit I ever bought.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> lastly, we're all in agreeance regardless of bro split or full body that muscle protein synthesis is the adaptation of a muscle as a response to stress (the muscle grows bigger as a defence mechanism to avoid damage from future loading)
> 
> *
> Abstract
> ...


 See this where I am failing to understand. As your previous evidence about frequency of training we are not examining hoe much intensity (the common use of the word, i..e welly) you are putting in. What specifically is this "*heavy resistance training" *they are talking about. If I did 3 set of 10 reps on a bench never to failure, 3 times a week is indeed possible, but start consistently going to failure add in a drop set every time and I seriously doubt anyone could manage 2 to 3 times a week like that consistently over months

The recovery in 36 hours again needs to be clarified. I have way way too much experience on this to believe that in the slightest. If I did a strong leg rountine and did a 5 set drop set on the quads so that you can't even walk properly afterwards for a few minutes, no way on earth even on gear would I recover fully in 36 hours. 20+ weight training tells me that is crystal clear. Maybe I am an outlier on a data set but seems unlikely to me others can recover than quick under these conditions

These papers you are referring to, are they being specific of what level on training and intensity people are working at?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> See this where I am failing to understand. As your previous evidence about frequency of training we are not examining hoe much intensity (the common use of the word, i..e welly) you are putting in. What specifically is this "*heavy resistance training" *they are talking about. If I did 3 set of 10 reps on a bench never to failure, 3 times a week is indeed possible, but start consistently going to failure add in a drop set every time and I seriously doubt anyone could manage 2 to 3 times a week like that consistently over months
> 
> The recovery in 36 hours again needs to be clarified. I have way way too much experience on this to believe that in the slightest. If I did a strong leg rountine and did a 5 set drop set on the quads so that you can't even walk properly afterwards for a few minutes, no way on earth even on gear would I recover fully in 36 hours. 20+ weight training tells me that is crystal clear. Maybe I am an outlier on a data set but seems unlikely to me others can recover than quick under these conditions
> 
> These papers you are referring to, are they being specific of what level on training and intensity people are working at?


 intensity has an actual definition which is the percentage of your one rep max

a lot of people confuse the word intensity with 'train really hard'

36 hours is the figure regardless of volume, the whole point i'm trying to make is that if you stimulate a muscle to its full potential with say 5x5 at 85% of your 1RM then that's it, any more exercises targeting the same muscle group are doing nothing more than burning calories if that muscle has been fully stimulated with the initial 5x5

and after 36 hours MPS has done its job and the muscle is ready to be stimulated again, any longer is just waiting around leaving potential progress on the table

if it were a case of more volume = longer MPS then it goes back to my original point of where do you draw the line? could you just train for a 52 hour session all on one muscle group and then not need to stimulate that muscle again for the rest of the year? if we are not basing our training frequency off of muscle protein synthesis then what are we basing it off?

yes the window gets pushed out when you start adding in cocktails of drugs like slin, gh, peps ect on top of your high doses of gear but for the the average gym rat both natural and moderately enhanced theyd be best served stimulating the same muscle group every 36 hours

this approach isnt going to make or break your physique and strength i just dont see why you wouldnt want to take the fastest possible route to the same end result

i say live and let live, this is just my opinion based on the science ive seen and ive yet to see a solid argument backed with data to counter it and if you absolutely love the bro split then that is what you will adhere to and get the best results from as you will put in 100%

just know that the data suggests it to be a slower method of progression


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

All this talk of bench press and tonight is my second bench press night! Thank god for that


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Whenever my shoulders aren't hurting


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Think I am going to stick to twice a week, but mix it up a bit, close grip, normal grip then wide grip etc, been sticking to normal grip for too long I think?

What grip is best for initial push off from the chest?? Thanks.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

swole troll said:


> im willing to wager its a form issue and that your triceps arnt a weak link youre just placing too much emphasis on them
> 
> the bench press is virtually all pecs when blasting the bar off the chest, the triceps are only heavily recruited during lockout
> 
> obviously they contribute the entire way through but 9 times out of 10 when someones "triceps are failing them" its a form issue rather than a weak point that needs addressing


 Ok mate thanks.

time to check some more you tube videos then I guess.

i do always try and make a point of ensuring my form is spot on too. I don't just throw the bar about just so I can say I can bench more than I really can but cheers for the input.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Ok mate thanks.
> 
> time to check some more you tube videos then I guess.
> 
> i do always try and make a point of ensuring my form is spot on too. I don't just throw the bar about just so I can say I can bench more than I really can but cheers for the input.


 youtube search: "matt Wenning so you think you can bench"


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Every 4th day... I coundnt imagine chest training without dummbell or barbell bench press..


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't bench press anymore. I prefer dips, machine press, dumbbell press and ocassional Smith Machine press.

Once or twice a week depends how I feel.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Gina said:


> Every 4th day... I coundnt imagine chest training without dummbell or barbell bench press..


 I bet you couldn't you dirty little tramp.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Once a week. Less frequently recently (been doing more OHP work). Don't see the need to do any more personally.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Starz said:


> If you wanted to get good at something, would you do it just once a week?


 Out if curiousity how many times a week do you bench, how much can you bench and what do you weigh?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Out if curiousity how many times a week do you bench, how much can you bench and what do you weigh?


 IME what people class as a legitimate bench press varies considerably. There's lots of people on uk-m claiming bench numbers that would be regional and, in some cases, national records in competition. Also, I've noticed bodybuilders claiming 8 reps when the last 5 have had a spotter assisting the lifts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

too many clueless people commenting .

boris shieko said "to bench a lot you have to bench a lot"


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> IME what people class as a legitimate bench press varies considerably. There's lots of people on uk-m claiming bench numbers that would be regional and, in some cases, national records in competition. Also, I've noticed bodybuilders claiming 8 reps when the last 5 have had a spotter assisting the lifts.


 Agree. I can bench 160kg but competition standard ie paused until the lift command and controlled I'd reckon you could knock 25kg of that number currently.

This is me benching 160kg at u90kg body weight and I've been benching once a week or less for a while.


----------



## Kratoslarge (May 25, 2016)

From the advice of people on here and articles I changed my routine from the bro split doing it once a week with triceps, to now hitting an upper body split 5 times every 2 weeks. I was advised that there is a big difference in how a natty should train. Only just changed so will let you know if it works or not.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work. Wasn't getting at you; just a general observation. The 'How much can you bench/squat' threads are meaningless without video's. Even some of the better known contributors can be a little 'generous' with their definition of a good lift.

@Huntingground is an exception to this as he always posts video evidence.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

180kg paused , i have done a 200 paused only got a 200 with slingshot vid , was weighing 18 stone at this point

https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155630205240203/?type=3&theater

the more often you lift (to a point) the more the body will try to overcome thus making you stronger at that given lift , many olympic lifters squat to a max effort 6 days a week following john bbroz method (eastern bloc style)

if you dig a hole of the same size once a week you will over time get quicker at digging it however if you dig the same hole 3x a week you will progress much faster than once a week (providing food intake is at the required recovery level)


----------



## Kevsj (Dec 17, 2014)

Numbers mean nothing without videos

nice work @MRSTRONG @RS86


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> 180kg paused , i have done a 200 paused only got a 200 with slingshot vid , was weighing 18 stone at this point
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/eweatherburn/videos/vb.677290202/10155630205240203/?type=3&theater
> 
> ...


 Can see the vid Ewen but that's solid numbers.

I'm going to increase frequency for Squats, Deads and Bench from end of June onwards to see what this does for my progress.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

With regard to the OP you can get results from a variety of frequencies.

When I used to compete I trained bench once a week and did well from this. I also would squat and deadlift once a week. I did a fair bit of assistance work in those days too.

Nowadays I only squat, bench, and deadlift, so I use a higher frequency, and higher still when an injury prevents me from doing one or other lift. IMO your frequency of benching will be dependant on your total amount of work spread over all lifts.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> none.
> 
> there are much better movements for bodybuilding purposes IMO (in regards to chest development)


 What would you recommend?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> none.
> 
> there are much better movements for bodybuilding purposes IMO (in regards to chest development)


 But not very useful in the powerlifting section.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I normally train once a week and hit triceps hard in close grip bench position on tricep day to help with benching.

But as said more ways to skin a cat. I'm sure I've read on here @Tinytom trained each body part once every 2 weeks. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bar a few genetic outliers the best benchers in the world train with a fairly high frequency, at least twice a week for the most part. All the evidence you need.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I know power lifters who train 60-80% off season to build endurance and power for theit 1 rep max, which they only do on comp days.

I know a guy who benches 160-180 in off season, never goes to failure, doing 6-8 fast reps to build up speed and power. Only nearer comp time they build up to the 1 rep max

I'm advised doing it too often can burn out your CNS and it will have a negative effect.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I'm advised doing it too often can burn out your CNS and it will have a negative effect.


 This is a big factor. I seem to recall a video by Dave Tate going into this and how it is often neglected. Getting rest and recovery right is just as important as getting training right.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> I know power lifters who train 60-80% off season to build endurance and power for theit 1 rep max, which they only do on comp days.
> 
> I know a guy who benches 160-180 in off season, never goes to failure, doing 6-8 fast reps to build up speed and power. Only nearer comp time they build up to the 1 rep max
> 
> I'm advised doing it too often can burn out your CNS and it will have a negative effect.


 Depends, look up bulgarian lite. Might be an eye opener, quite a few International level PLers and Olyymic level weightlifters that train in this manner.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

RS86 said:


> This is a big factor. I seem to recall a video by Dave Tate going into this and how it is often neglected. Getting rest and recovery right is just as important as getting training right.


 Definitely. I'm sure we've all done it in the past but apparently lifting to failure all the time has a negative affect for strength gains.


----------

